# Tym t451



## tomtumelty (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a 2007 TYM T451. I think I need to remove the starter & solenoid. What is the trick to getting a tool in such a tight spot on this tractor to remove starter bolts ? It sure is in a tight location.

Thank You,


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Tom, welcome.

Could you post some pictures illustrating your problem? Plus some description of what's happening with the starter. Often times it is a malfunctioning safety switch or bad connection that is causing one to suspect the starter.


----------



## tomtumelty (Aug 29, 2016)

I apologize for not responding quicker. According to what i have found out, i think it is a ground problem. I have not been able to get starter off but am about to start looking at grounds. The battery is good, it is rated at 950 cca and tests at 1017 cca. when i put voltmeter on + and - battery terminals shows 0 volts. when i then turn ignition to start i jumps between 0 and 1 volt.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Not sure about your second explanation. Where are you testing voltage? If it is between the positive battery cable attached to the starter solenoid and the engine ground, and you are reading 0 volts, check your battery terminals to be sure they have good connections at the battery.

If you are checking between both terminals on the starter solenoid, you are testing the hot side only. You should have one terminal that connects to the battery cable, and it should be hot all the time when tested against the tractor ground/frame/engine. The other large solenoid terminal is the feed to the starter and it will be hot only when the starter switch is activated, and the voltage will be measured between that terminal and the tractor ground/frame/engine.

A differential of between zero to a couple volts between both the large solenoid terminals when the starter switch is activated is normal.


----------



## tomtumelty (Aug 29, 2016)

I was testing voltage across + battery terminal to - battery terminal then turn key to attempt to start engine.

Also, took a battery I knew was good out of a pickup, put it in tractor, and tried jumping across the solenoid from S terminal to post to cable from battery. The starter did not even attempt to engage and solenoid made a little noise and few sparks. Seemed something locked up tight.

I took battery to be tested again, this time at O'Reilly Auto Parts, first time was at Walmart(which could have been the problem). This time I had starter off and had it tested. According to O'Reilly Auto Parts the battery and starter were bad. I watched them test starter and it did nothing except get hot. Probably tomorrow I am taking starter to a rebuilder.


----------



## tomtumelty (Aug 29, 2016)

*TYM T451 Still will not start*

Ok, I have made some progress. The battery was bad. When taken out of the battery tester at Oreilly Auto Parts, smelled like rotten eggs. The starter was locked up and would not do anything.

So, I replaced battery and had starter rebuilt. Today I put both battery and starter on tractor. Still does not start. All that happens is the solenoid clicks(which was not happening ). I also replaced hot cable between + battery post and solenoid but the cable is smaller, i think 4 gauge and the old cable was 2 gauge. I am thinking of getting another cable 2 gauge to replace old hot cable. Would this difference in cable size prevent it from getting enough power to engage starter ?

I jumped across from the post where battery cable connects to solenoid to the blade post that connects to ignition switch. Still it does not start. I do not think starter engages. 
So, wouldn't this indicate not enough power to the solenoid ?

Thanks for help. I am lost.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I have never seen a 4 AWG battery cable, so that does sound inadequate over the long haul. However, I suspect your solenoid is bad.

A good test is to turn on the tractor's lights and hit the starter. If the lights dim with the solenoid engaged it is an indication of low power to the solenoid or a heavy draw by the starter (inadequate battery cable size, discharged or bad battery, bad connection on battery terminals and/or ground cable). If the lights do not dim the problem is likely the solenoid itself if failing to make contact and is due for replacement.


----------



## tomtumelty (Aug 29, 2016)

RC_WELLS, Thank you for the advice. I will do this soon as i get the starter back on tractor. Removing starter is difficult, putting it back on is worse. I also have replaced my multimeter to check voltage at a few places. A cow stepped on old multimeter lol.I returned battery cable to Oreillys and manager said he would put original cable back on, he didnt see anything wrong with it. I do not know what gauge it is. It looks about same size as replacement but feels heavier.


----------



## tomtumelty (Aug 29, 2016)

Mr Wells, I turned on all the light switches. Then turned key like starting tractor. Soon as I turned key all the way the lights went out totally. I release the key and lights came back on. 

If i took jumper cables and connect + (battery cable) to correct post on solenoid. And connect metal bolt on the starter (since starter body is aluminum i think) to a ground ( maybe a bolt on the tractor body) . Turn key to on position. Then use screwdriver to jump across from blade terminal that is hot when ignition is turned on ...over to the hot solenoid terminal where hot jumper cable connects from the + terminal of battery. Would this eliminate any possibilities (assuming it starts) ? maybe eliminate starter being problem ? 

Also, I am told there should be a ground to the engine. I have not found a ground other than the one from the ground terminal of the battery. Do you know if there is a ground to the engine (or maybe else where )?

Thank You for help.


----------

